

Tim Bray on the Open Cloud Manifesto - div
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/03/30/Opening-in-the-Clouds

======
SwellJoe
I have to agree. I think it's really early to be standardizing in this area.
Nobody knows what the right solution looks like yet, though a lot of folks
have small pieces (and I like to think my company has a few pieces figured
out, as well). I also agree that a lot of folks are seeing Amazon as the
800-lb gorilla in the room, but I do _not_ think the game has even heated up
yet...much less a winner already decided. The cloud space is like the search
engine space in...I dunno, maybe 1996? I mean, we have a handful of players,
and none are particularly standouts in all areas.

I would also wager that the real winner (the Google) of the cloud space, won't
be any existing huge company. It will be somebody new with new ideas, and a
really smart way to solve one or more of the really hard problems. Given that
we don't have enough data to even know what the really hard problems _are_ ,
I'm pretty sure the real winner hasn't shown up to the table yet.

